# The "official" DIY Hockey Puck Stabilizer



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Since hockey is out there are other uses for these pucks... Tried this out yesterday and I love it on my Carbon Element. The 6 oz hockey puck is just about right for this bow. The 8" bar is high end carbon fiber w/aluminum end caps.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

should be a lot of pucks this year.......................



























no hockey:becky:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Get the puck outta here.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Puckin Awsome


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Some folks will want to puck with you about it, but I say puck 'em! Pretty good puckin' idea.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Where did you get the rod?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Pittstate23 said:


> Where did you get the rod?


 He probably beat the puck out of someone for it


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Where'd you get the puck? I puckin' want one!


----------



## Packer58 (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably at the puckin' puck store !!!!!!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Puckin' awful. 

Cool stab though.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

What the puck?


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread is outta Pucking control


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

You pucking guys ain't right.


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> Where did you get the rod?


Everyone knows you can't puck without a stiff rod...geez.


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

How many of you guys actually know the size and weight of a puck without doing a web search??? And don't search puckyou.com it's absolutely horrible.


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

GaryZ said:


> How many of you guys actually know the size and weight of a puck without doing a web search??? And don't search puckyou.com it's absolutely horrible.


who the puck cares he told us it was a 6 oz puck


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

This thread is pucking packed full of win.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wtp???


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

You guys a so pucking immature. Great looking stabilizer...


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Nice stabilizer. 
I had no pucking idea that would work.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

C Svach said:


> Puckin Awsome


What he said!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

How about a Puckin' sidebar too??!!


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

That's pretty pucking sweet. If there was a pucking hockey team around here I'd pick one up for sure!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Carrot head where the puck are you that you don't have a pucking hockey team? That seems pretty picked up for sure.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

That is soo puckin sweet!


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

carrothead....i have buckets of pucks up here for ya....send me yur addy
lol


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Hope your happy EPLC, see what you pucking started?????


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

B.Hunter said:


> Hope your happy EPLC, see what you pucking started?????


^^^^^this! Hahaaaa


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

You guys are pucked up


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Gotta have puckin fun somewhere on this puckin forum


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

This is a ..........ahh, forget it. Nice stab!


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

That was just plain puckin' unacceptable. Here, I fixed it for ya.



dw'struth said:


> This is a ..........ahh puck, puckin' forget it. Nice puckin' stab!


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

brockbaker said:


> who the puck cares he told us it was a 6 oz puck


You looked at the puckin' site I left, didn't ya? To let you know, I made up the whole puckin' thing.
Also, a puckin' puck is puckin' 3" Dia. X puckin' 1" thick and puckin' weighs between 5.5 & 6.0 puckin' ounces.......puck!

Who really didn't puckin' know that?


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

I know it was a little puckin' much, but it was puckin' fun writing it:rock-on:.


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

This thread has me lol'ing like a motherpucker.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

GaryZ said:


> That was just plain puckin' unacceptable. Here, I fixed it for ya.


Now that's puckin funny!


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

You guys need to puckin grow up with this high school humor  Nice job on the stab though. I might see myself doing this in the future


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

pucking hilarious


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Here's the Puck on the Bow... Works as good as it looks


----------



## Moler (Mar 25, 2012)

puck ya!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

looks pucking good!!


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

What the puck is a puck made out of and how the puck do you drill the pucking thing to bolt it to the end of a stab... I thought they were some super hard pucking stuff ....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Heck we even have a puckin team in Tennessee....where's my puck....


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

A puckin google search will show you that pucks are nowadays made of vulcanized rubber. Should drill no problem. Sometimes when you drill or cut softer rubber it helps to freeze first with liquid nitrogen but I wouldn't imagine it would be needed for pucks


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

No need for all that puckin' freezin stuff. I once put a 2" lift on an S-10 using hockey pucks, using a regular bit to drill out the centers. They drill puckin' easy with any old drill bit. And their really puckin' durable.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

No problem drilling & tapping the puck. They are hard rubber and hold up quite well.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Well PUCK me running........thats a damn sweet idea!! I miss hockey (playing that is) and slamming people around... Like it EPLC thats cool


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Puckin incredible :thumbs_up


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy puck, almost 50 replies!


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Puckers I'm #50....I might just make me one of those pucking stabilizers.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

roflmao




puck


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Kinda makes my sphincter puck'r -- you guys throwing the puck-word around so freely on this thread


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Puck'n awesome! !


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

Well puck me! Someone always thinks of these puck'n things first! Ill never come up with a puck'n million dollar idea!


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't believe I just read 54 puckin replies! haha...Sweet stab by the way.


----------



## snipediesel (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't heard of this much puckin going on since I was in high school


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

well pucking A now i just got to find out where down here to get a puck... Unless someone wants to give a puck....


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

Y'all are making me wanna puck. But I only want a good puck. How are they packaged, in a tight box?


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> roflmPao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

laughing my pucking arse of.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

LMPAO:wink::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried one of these but couldn't figure out how to puck myself so you guys can just go puck yourselves.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

This got me thinking... How much "Puck" could a Puck-chuck "Puck" if a Puck-chuck could "Puck" "Pucks"?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This is the most pucking popular thread I've seen in years. 
From the immortal Red Green _*"On behalf of my self and the rest of the AT users keep your stick on the ice".*_


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*Two Pucks, Puckaroos!*

If one puck is good then two pucks must be better... Seriously! Also, surprised none of you "Puckaroos" haven't picked up on the Z3 cams on my Element  (also a DIY project in itself)


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

For puck sake!! Where can we find a carbon fiber rod w/aluminium caps?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prosled (Dec 9, 2012)

Puckady puck puck...nice


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet pucking deal


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

What the puck, this thread is still getting pucking posts?


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

How much would you charge to send me one of those puckin things?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bad mutha pucker...Way to go pucker, you did a hell of a pucking job on that pucking mutha pucker. Puck yeah!!!

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

WTP?? Two pucks!!!! Now you're just puckin showing off.


----------



## rabbitwhisper (May 29, 2012)

Will someone answer the puckin question of where to get the puckin rod.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Well pluck a duck! that puck will assist in killing a buck.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

What I am wondering, how much should I expect to pay for a good puck?


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Puck, puck,puck, puck, puck pck, pecatu....

Sorry, I had a pucking meltdown looking at the carbon rod penetrating two pucks....Holy puck, I need some tissues.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

bought three pucks only 1.69 apiece at dunhams here comes my puckin' stabilizer


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## Dale_W (Oct 19, 2011)

You guys are puckin' killing me!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I put Aluminum ends on an acrilic rod and will not put a "Puck" on one end and see what the Puck it looks like!
It is the funniest thread and best pucking idea I have seen on here in a pucking long time!


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

You guys should stop for a second to think about what "puck" rhymes with, and re-read some of these posts. Scandalous.


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Its quite possible that this thread could go on for puckin' ever.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I have official cried my eyes out reading these post! Wife given' me dirty looks and calling me stupid!
 She just doesn't get it! Carry the puck on brothers! 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

stork64 said:


> You guys should stop for a second to think about what "puck" rhymes with, and re-read some of these posts. Scandalous.


Truck, duck, luck, muck, buck, guck, yuck, chuck, pluck, snuck, stuck, shmuck and struck are just a few...nothing pucking scandalous in that list!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

loomis77 said:


> Truck, duck, luck, muck, buck, guck, yuck, chuck, pluck, snuck, stuck, *shmuck* and struck are just a few...nothing pucking scandalous in that list!


It's shmuck. What the shmuck else could it be.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

stork64 said:


> You guys should stop for a second to think about what "puck" rhymes with, and re-read some of these posts. Scandalous.


I guess he doesn't pucking like hockey or something. Way to ruin a thread


----------



## justinjohnson86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy Puck, I'm pucking dying here. My pucking eyes are pucking watering. I'm gonna have to get the puck off this thread before i get pucking fired.


----------



## JK360 (Jun 29, 2010)

By far the greatest pucking thread in AT history!! Im pucking dying here! hahaha keep it pucking going boys!!!


----------



## Viking1204 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tkd-0331 said:


> For puck sake!! Where can we find a carbon fiber rod w/aluminium caps?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


What he puckin said! Where can we find the carbon fiber rod you puckin used????


----------



## JK360 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well after reading this entire pucking thread i was looking at other threads and another guy made a pucking sweet carbon stabilizer for around $20 and posted this pucking link on where to buy the pucking rod so everybody calm the puck down!!! 

You're pucking welcome!

EDIT**** I pucked up, its the wrong size rod... PUCK!!!


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Puckin' to the top baby. This is the best puckin' rated NC-17 thread ever.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

I tried to read this sotally tober, and it was pucking fropound man.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

NJlungbuster said:


> LMPAO:wink::set1_rolf2:


Best pucking acronym ever?


----------



## young blood (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't give a puck about this pucking puck stabilizer or this silly pucking thread. J/K I love them both so much.


----------



## sharver (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't put that puckin thing on my bow.


----------



## snipediesel (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I am glad I'm not the only one here who got dirty looks from my pucking wife and called pucking stupid while I was laughing until my pucking eyes were watering. Puck my life PML


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is really PooPud... Puck U...U Puckers...


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

snipediesel said:


> Well I am glad I'm not the only one here who got dirty looks from my pucking wife and called pucking stupid while I was laughing until my pucking eyes were watering. Puck my life PML


Lol! You too!! 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

I made it about 10 posts into this thread and couldn't keep going lol. You guys sound like a bunch of Filipinos with all of this pucking lol.


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

I try, and try, and try to be a kind forgivin soul, but you sorry low life, Hippopotamus Bakers Union Hippopotamus have done and stepped on yer Hippopotamus and rerned an American Icon. You greedy bunch o 
Hippopotamus's I hope ya never find a job!! I dont know who'd hire yer lazy Hippopotamus anyway!! Thanks to you Hippopotamus's, we're stuck with that Hippopotamus Dolly Madison crap! From this day forward, the baker's union and I are at WAR!!!! LOL



Lordy Speedy... I think that is a record for breaking the 1st AT rule in one post. LOL No text masking please.

1. Above all, respect each other. While we realize that discussions may get heated, vulgar language or name calling cannot be tolerated. Masked vulgar language (ie, w*rd, rul*s, etc) is considered vulgar.

Thank you now!

REDHDCHARM
AT Super Mod ------///---- And I puckin got in trouble forit to LOL.


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

I want to be puckin post #100 .


----------



## justinjohnson86 (Dec 12, 2012)

bawls said:


> I made it about 10 posts into this thread and couldn't keep going lol. You guys sound like a bunch of Filipinos with all of this pucking lol.



Bahaha, all of this pucking around makes you guys sound like my pucking mom.... At least your mom doesnt call your pucking bow and arrow, a "Bowling Arrow" . Gotta love Pucking Pilipinos...


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Yo, puck @ duck!


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

That's a pretty cool idea, I don't give a puck if you like it or not.

I'd also like to know how many of y'all actually give a puck.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

I give a puck! Great ideas are how are bows became so cool! Some people are better at coming up with this stuff than others.

Have an idea? Puck around with it. You could become a millionaire.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

Darn honey badgers just don't give a puck!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Into action... passed on a unicorn spike but the pucks were ready


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That deer almost got pucked twice in one day


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Bump this pucking thread back to the top!! Pucking hilarious and a helluva pucking idea! I miss watching hockey:sad:


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Puck yeah!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I still don't know where the puck to get a carbon rod to make one of these pucking things.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

you need to puckelet a little more follow this link and puck to find your carbon pucking things. Keep pucking.....

http://www.dragonplate.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=18


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

I cant wait to see your pucking results when you pucking nail one!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is my bow with my new puckin weigh on the stabilizer










Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

muck likes the double puck :thumbs_up


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just made a Puck stab and it is plucking awesome.used 3 carbon arrows cut down instead of carbon tube.filled with packing foam and ran a piece of s
iliconetubing down the center.works good


----------



## GotMojo (Apr 6, 2012)

*Announcement: New Stabilizer from Cartel*

Introducing the Cartel Puksung Carbon Stabilizer System, eh.

























p.s. You guys suck. I wasted a few hours rummaging through my old hockey gear only to find that I didn't have a single puck in my possession. After years of 'accumulating' them, I had to actually go out and pay for one. 

I used something that looks a lot like this:









Total cost: $1.95 for puck, $.75 for nut and a little JB weld


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking for a carbon rod size.... How is ... .750"OD x24"


2013 Spyder 30
27" @ 65# Easton Axis--282 fps

Bluff Country Bowstrings-Field Staff

bluffcountrybowstrings.com


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Info needed....


2013 Spyder 30
27" @ 65# Easton Axis--282 fps

Bluff Country Bowstrings-Field Staff

bluffcountrybowstrings.com


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Jun 5, 2012)

Where the puck are you guys getting the pucking aluminum end caps? or u guys making them and how so? and i mean the caps not the plugs.


----------



## 1roper (Mar 28, 2011)

No pucking way!! All of us puckheads out there and only one of us came up with this idea.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

KY_BowGuy said:


> I am looking for a carbon rod size.... How is ... .750"OD x24"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expensive


----------



## okherp (Aug 23, 2010)

LMPAO at this thread!

Great idea for a puck though!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

EPLC,

You've created a pucking monster!


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

puckin brilliant!!


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Tkd-0331 said:


> For puck sake!! Where can we find a carbon fiber rod w/aluminium caps?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





rabbitwhisper said:


> Will someone answer the puckin question of where to get the puckin rod.





Viking1204 said:


> What he puckin said! Where can we find the carbon fiber rod you puckin used????





nycredneck said:


> I still don't know where the puck to get a carbon rod to make one of these pucking things.


Official DIY Thread. Yet no parts list? C'mon. Links to all pieces involved!


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Never mind, found your Sale thread. You machine these pieces yourself. I'll keep you in mind for the hunting stab!.


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

Bump for this puckin thread!















Cheap aluminum pipe wrapped in carbon wrap (sticker) from fleet farm! The ends are those rubber deals for chair legs. Used JB weld to hold end caps on. Bolt runs through puck into a nut behind the one rubber end cap. One the riser end there is just a bolt and washer thru the rubber end cap into the riser. Piece of cake! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Well Puck me running this is pucking great


----------



## hoytcharger2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm thinking of using old arrow shafts Jb welded into the pucking puck 4 or 5 shafts


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Zombie thread!


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Well puck around! Don't know how I missed this one, great idea!


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

That stab is just Pucked up. It's Puckery.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, that's pucked.....


----------

